# Best Price on Antler Chews?



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

London is a chewaholic and loves her antlers. We always keep at least 4 down for her to chew on and they are starting to get a little too small for what I'm comfortable with.

She seems to like the ones that are about 6" or so long (a little shorter would be fine) and about 1" in diameter. She doesn't like the super tiny sizes as well, probably because they are harder to hold with her paws. A lot of the short ones are so small in diameter and she likes the thicker ones...plus, she eventually chews them to a super sharp tip and we have to periodically use a hacksaw to cut off the tips.

So, has anyone found a great place to get them? We used to get fresh wild deer antlers from a friend and we would cut them up ourselves, but we have drifted apart from that friend (just life) so we no longer can get free ones! I don't want to pay $8 per antler chunk, that is ridiculous! I did find one website that was inexpensive, but they have a 2lb minimum which is a TON of antler chews, and more money than I want to spend in one go.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Here in Ontaio, Canada, I pay between $10.99 - $12.99 for antlers. Pipper really really likes the split ones, makes getting at the marrow easier. Sorry I wasn't any help but I also would like to know where to get less expensive ones.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I got a deer one at a farm shop in CA. but I have heard that most pups prefer the Elk ones. Just a thought.


----------



## Kaiser (May 10, 2012)

Try this site:
Antler Dog Chews

That is where I buy antlers. So far, that's the cheapest (but reliable) place I've found to get them. I usually buy in bulk because you get a discount and free shipping if your order is $49+.


----------



## chrisnjenn (May 26, 2012)

Rocky loves antler chews. I usually order them from mrchewy.com.


----------

